# Exterior door to open out?



## jimb317 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am thinking of installing a door from a bedroom to my deck. I would like the door to swing out. Any suggestions on a quality door?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Hurd, makes a nice door, i have a couple of outswings in my house, GMOD


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

In Fla., they all swing out.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I am a big fan of the Andersen Frenchwood hinged patio door. Comes in outswing models.

Exterior frame components of pultruded fiberglass, time-proven triple-point latch hardware, adjustable hinges, excellent fit and finish, and magnificent product support from the manufacturer. What more do you want?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

No concern about burglary or otherwise? Hinge pins on the outside ? Albeit locks are for honest people.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the pins are not removable? I like out-swings because you can't kick them in. I've only installed one or two of them, and recently that customer had someone try to kick in their door, without success.


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

UpNorth said:


> I am a big fan of the Andersen Frenchwood hinged patio door. Comes in outswing models.
> 
> Exterior frame components of pultruded fiberglass, time-proven triple-point latch hardware, adjustable hinges, excellent fit and finish, and magnificent product support from the manufacturer. What more do you want?


+1 With the adjustable hinges you don't have to worry about some one popping out the hinge pins and breaking in. Have had a great experience with their warranty response.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

We Fix Houses said:


> No concern about burglary or otherwise? Hinge pins on the outside ? Albeit locks are for honest people.


That is why there are hinges made for exterior exposure. With the proper hinge unintended entry because of the hinge would be the last thing to worry about.


----------



## mikebooth (Dec 12, 2009)

*mikebooth*

These are a great idea. Unlike inswing units, when the wind blows in the winter, the harder it blows, the tighter the unit gets. The hing pins are not the same as for inswing units and are not removable very easily.:clap:


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

mikebooth said:


> These are a great idea. Unlike inswing units, when the wind blows in the winter, the harder it blows, the tighter the unit gets. The hing pins are not the same as for inswing units and are not removable very easily.:clap:


Yeah, great idea, show me how you install a screen door on that thing. :no:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

crovello said:


> Yeah, great idea, show me how you install a screen door on that thing. :no:


 
These are a really nice option, i have not used this brand, but i have installed a couple of others, GMOD

http://stoett.com/custom_retractable_screens


http://stoett.com/


----------



## cbrew (Feb 16, 2010)

Therma Tru makes great fiberglass doors with solid warranties.

Utah carpenter


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I have never used those but have seen them. I wonder how long they would hold up with every day use.

There is another problem with puting a screen on an outswing door. The screen is still on the wrong side.

My friend had a Pella slider that came with a screen on the inside. He would leave the door open at night and every bug within 100 miles would come land on the screen door. He would then have to open the screen door to close the slider and all the bugs would fly into the house. 

Dave





genecarp said:


> These are a really nice option, i have not used this brand, but i have installed a couple of others, GMOD
> 
> http://stoett.com/custom_retractable_screens
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

genecarp said:


> http://stoett.com/custom_retractable_screens


I haven't used that particular brand either, but every one I _have_ used has only managed to achieve different levels of crappiness. The concept is great, but the execution fails.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm also a fan of Andersen's outswing French. I've installed about 8 units over the last 2 years.

The only weakness, IMO, is the screening (optional). The coils are "decent", but they tend to bind up if you don't open and close them just right.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

And the screens for the out swing andersen's are like 450 bucks!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Out swing french doors are great!















In the movies.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

You have to watch them in the wind, too. We were going to get a wall mounted tie-back but they ended up just using a rubber stopper.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> You have to watch them in the wind, too. We were going to get a wall mounted tie-back but they ended up just using a rubber stopper.


You aren't a fan of the ever lovely
hook and eye detail?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

genecarp said:


> These are a really nice option, i have not used this brand, but i have installed a couple of others, GMOD
> 
> http://stoett.com/custom_retractable_screens
> 
> ...


I have also installed one of these type of screens ( I don't know what brand it was), and it was a total piece of garbage. I ended up having to take it out and install a vinyl screen door.

Screens are a problem with outswing doors, but that's something you have to deal with when you install a door that is not typical.


----------



## PREMIER INSUL (Sep 15, 2009)

Trim40 said:


> In Fla., they all swing out.


No they dont.:whistling


----------

